# Important Safety Notice Unapproved Electrical Products



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

IMPORTANT SAFETY NOTICE

RE: UNAPPROVED ELECTRICAL PRODUCTS, GARDEN AND AQUARIUM LIGHTS AND LIGHTING EQUIPMENT SOLD IN THE PROVINCE OF ONTARIO, CANADA

Dear customers,

Please be advised that Britemore Lighting Inc. is announcing an important safety notice to inform all the customers who had purchased the following unapproved electrical products to disconnect and stop using the products.

Those products include:

1, AQUARIUM LIGHTING FIXTURES, 24', 30", 36", 48", 60" & 72".

2, T5 GROW LIGHT PANELS, 24" & 48".

3, 1000W MH & HPS SWITCHABLE BALLAST.

These products do not bear the marks or labels which show the equipments are approved to Canadian Standards. You may return the products back to us for refund.

For more information, please contact us at 905-501-9826 or [email protected]

Thank you for your understanding and continued support for Britemore Lighting.

--

Thanks and best regards,

Britemore Lighting Inc.

They have a ebay store
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/hobbylightin...=nc&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1

I bought these lights i told them about how hot it was and it was illegal i sold them because they would never gave me a refund some guy bought them and put in cooling fans!! There wasnt even 1 cooling fan on these lights!!

beware


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Moderators, can you flag this thread as an alert or something?


----------

